# Instalación de Gentoo con solo 2 particiones

## pkgpepe

Hola a todos y a todas!!

Tengo instalado en mi pc una partición con Archbang y otra con Debian Jessie.

Quería saber si puedo hacer una instalación de Gentoo con solo 2 particiones ( / y /home con sistema de particionado msdos)  y si no tendría problemas o incompatibilidades posteriormente.

Muchas gracias de antemano!!

----------

## agdg

No tendrás problemas, salvo por el /home con msdos. Imagino que eso no funcionará, ya que lo normal es que los homes tengan permisos 700 o 770, y si usas msdos no podrás setear permisos. Desde consola, no creo que tengas problemas salvo por no poder controlar los permisos, pero si tu idea es levantar un entorno gráfico, es posible que no funcione.

Siempre puedes usar particionado lógico para crear tantas particiones como quieras, o mejor aun LVM. Al principio puede parece añadir complejidad al sistema, pero es solo perder el miedo y usar tres grupos de comandos (pv, vg y lv); una vez te acostumbras te garantizo que no usurás mas el particionado de discos, porque realmente es un atraso no usar LVM.

Por cierto, si te decides a usar LVM y usas systemd, en mi caso necesite crear un servicio nuevo para systemd para que creara los nodos de los volúmenes lógicos; lo adjunto por si a alguien le interesa:

```
agd-desktop $ cat /usr/lib/systemd/system/lvm.service 

[Unit]

Description=Linux Volumen Manager

DefaultDependencies=no

Requires=systemd-udev-settle.service

After=systemd-udev-settle.service

Before=shutdown.target local-fs.target

[Service]

Type=oneshot

RemainAfterExit=yes

ExecStart=/sbin/pvscan --ignorelockingfailure

ExecStart=/sbin/vgscan --mknodes --ignorelockingfailure

ExecStart=/sbin/vgchange --sysinit -a ly

ExecStop=/sbin/lvchange --sysinit -a ln $(/sbin/vgs -o vg_name --noheadings --nosuffix 2>/dev/null)

ExecStop=/sbin/lvchange --sysinit -a ln 

ExecStop=/sbin/vgchange --sysinit -a ln 

[Install]

WantedBy=sysinit.target

```

----------

## pkgpepe

Muchas grácias agdg !!

Intentaré utilizar LVM de aquí en adelante,de hecho tendré que ponerme las pilas desde ahora mísmo,y es que siempre había tenido este sistema de particionado como ignorado por mí.

Y además también pienso usar systemd,así que grácias también por la cita que has aportado.

Grácias de nuevo por la información y un cordial saludo !!

----------

## quilosaq

@pkgpepe:

¡Hola!

Las instalaciones comunes de Gentoo necesitan, al menos, una partición y por supuesto que se pueden utilizar dos o mas. Luego vienen las necesidades adicionales:

Salvo que tengas una gran cantidad de RAM, cualquier linux necesita una partición para alojar la memoria de intercambio, la swap.

Si además quieres hacer arrancable el disco donde has instalado Gentoo, necesitarás otra pequeña partición para los archivos del cargador de arranque (boot). Y si el cargador de arranque es grub, aún necesitaras una minúscula partición mas para el propio cargador de arranque.

En total suman 4.

Entiendo que pretendes eliminar las 2 distribuciones linux que nombras y reutilizar el espacio para Gentoo. También que cuando hablas de particionado msdos te refieres a la tabla de particiones del disco y que es de tipo MBR.

Si es así, podrías eliminar las 2 particiones y crear en ese espacio una partición extendida, y dentro de ella las particiones lógicas que necesites.

LVM es una solución muy flexible pero si es tu primer Gentoo no te la recomiendo.

----------

## pkgpepe

Hola quilosaq!!

Respecto a tu respuesta,creo que también la encuentro sensata.

Estuve mirándome así por encima lo del LVM y a pesar de que es una alternativa interesante no deja de ser también todo un enigma para mí,acostumbrado siempre a usar msdos de tipo MBR.Creo que lo dejaré en tareas pendientes por el momento.

Respecto a las particiones que tengo en el pc,mi intención no es quitarlas en principio,pero dado que me es indiferente(mis datos siempre van a parar a un disco duro externo)podría comenzar de nuevo desde cero.

Eso si,normalmente tengo la manía de compartir el disco(2 Tb) con otra distro,así que volveré a instalar también Archlinux por enésima vez.

Aprovechando esta oportunidad,me gustaría saber que parámetros en CFLAGS pondrías tu para :

AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor 1400MHz(AMD Opteron/Athlon64/FX)

Muchísimas grácias por tu atención!!

Saludos desde Barcelona(Spain)!!

----------

## quilosaq

No tengo experiencia con ese tema- Siempre he usado la fórmula genérica indicada por el manual Gentoo:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

Quizá alguien más te pueda decir.

----------

## pkgpepe

OK!!

Grácias quilosaq de nuevo por tu información.

Hasta pronto!!

----------

## pkgpepe

Muchísimas gracias para agdg y quilosaq !!!

Seguí vuestros valiosos consejos y desde hace unas tres horas puedo decir que soy usuario en activo de Gentoo.

Al final usé tres particiones en msdos(MBR) y sin swap porque con los 8 GB de RAM hasta me sobran.

La máquina corre que se las pela,estoy usando LXDE y de momento parece que todo rula bién.

Grácias de nuevo y saludos para toda la comunidad de Gentoo !!

----------

## pelelademadera

venia justo a decirte que si lo que tenes es mbr podes hacer varias extendidas...

y por otra parte, el /boot y el /home lo podes compartir con cualquier otra distro y listo, si no te gusta mezclar configs, usas nombres de usuarios distintos, pero es comodo tener la distro que sea con las mismas configs....

bienvenido

----------

## esteban_conde

```
Al final usé tres particiones en msdos(MBR) y sin swap porque con los 8 GB de RAM hasta me sobran.
```

De todas forma no tienes que renunciar a tener memoria swap por no tener partición hecha, en realidad no importa cuanta ram tengas ya que algunas veces echa mano de la swap sin usar toda la ram, si observas la salida de top lo verás.

Si quieres tener swap como root, haz lo siguiente:

1) dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1M count=2000

2) mkswap swapfile

3) swapon swapfile

Ahora edita /etc/fstab y añade una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> /media/swapfile    swap		swap		defaults 	0 0 

 

Despues de eso ya tendrás dos gigas de swap y lo puedes comprobar con top.

----------

## agdg

Si tienes 4 o mas GB de RAM, y no vas a usar la suspensión no le veo sentido a tener swap. Actualmente no uso la swap en ningún equipo con 4 o más GB de RAM; aunque imagino que también dependerá del uso. Tal vez si te va la edición fotográfica o de video tener swap sea algo obligatorio; sin embargo para un uso 'normal', desde mi punto de vista, la swap es inútil.

----------

